# ? Your Favorite Catty to Shoot With ?



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it would be quite interesting to see a photo, especially if it is not a commercial product, of your favorite catty you shoot with. The one you find you pick up the most.

Perhaps, you have one you target practice with most, and one you hunt with, whatever is your favorite in that purpose. Show each one and let us know why you like it for that purpose.

Why? Because some of you have some interesting cattys. Although, I am leaning towards a simply designed one I bought, and one I designed.

I'll post a photo and explanation later. Now I have to go to an estimate.

*This is intriguing !! *

Ray

Hopefully, I am not repeating a forum topic.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This is my fav one, ive had it for years, every now and then i give it a coat of varnish, but its nothing flash, not much sanding and a bit of old string round it, but i love it, ive lost it up the farm a few time but it always turns up, took a good few rats and rabbits with it, it would never get slingshot of the month but its mine, cheers jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

These are both the same, even though they don't look like it in the picture. They are my favorite shooters. -- Tex


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is my favorite. I keep it in my van with a bag of marbles so when I take the dog for a walk in the desert I can shoot. This slingshot has higher forks than normal. I shoot with my fingers up on the forks and I do not get any hand slap. I shoot 1/2 inch steel, marbles or 3/8 steel all with out smacking my fingers. This is the one I use to exterminate flying rats.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is great!! I figured I'd see some quite unique looking ones that suit the individual.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

@ shoot in the foot

Your catty would be my sling of the month!!
I make only natural forks. One looks nearly like yours - and is a very accurate shooter (i shoot over the top)! Very simple and very effective.

Regards


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

This one has replaced my hunter and my dankung, I now carry this with me almost all the time, brilliant for rabbit shooting.
Cheers Martin


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Martin said:


> This one has replaced my hunter and my dankung, I now carry this with me almost all the time, brilliant for rabbit shooting.
> Cheers Martin


Yeah Martin, I can understand why that would end up as your favorite. I really appreciate artistic creations, which I didn't tell you first time I saw that one, I don't think, very nice. It even has an elegance to it, if you will.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, that is a beautifully finished piece Martin! My Favorite? Jeez, right now with a recurring shoulder bursitis and compressed nerve, it would have to be this one. A modified Crosman Vortex that's pushing a 1/2" steel ball around 210-220 fps with a 35" draw. The damaged nerve makes me shake a little so my beloved Ergo can only be used sometimes. This one is great though and very comfortable. Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Currently, the ones I like to shoot are shown. The first two flip flop as #1 and #2 the last two flipflop as #3 and #4. All the photos are backwards as to how I thought they would be shown, so start from right to left.

As I am still new it will probably change but for now the reasons I choose these are mainly, how it feels in my hand with repeated shooting and sustained accuracy.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes like that alot Martin where did you get that band from.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes like that alot Martin where did you get that band from.


I got the bands on ebay usa, they are made by Flatband well worth the money.
Cheers Martin.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> This is my favorite. I keep it in my van with a bag of marbles so when I take the dog for a walk in the desert I can shoot. This slingshot has higher forks than normal. I shoot with my fingers up on the forks and I do not get any hand slap. I shoot 1/2 inch steel, marbles or 3/8 steel all with out smacking my fingers. This is the one I use to exterminate flying rats.


The Screaming Eagle adds a very nice touch.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's the one I use the most:







Too bad I didn't make it, because it is nice! Dankung bent it up to the measurements I asked them for. I love shooting it when target practicing. Sometimes a commercially made product is just the right ticket... what can I say...it fits me in every way.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

smitty said:


> Here's the one I use the most:
> View attachment 855
> 
> Too bad I didn't make it, because it is nice! Dankung bent it up to the measurements I asked them for. I love shooting it when target practicing. Sometimes a commercially made product is just the right ticket... what can I say...it fits me in every way.


nice shooter smitty, can You yell me the ineer fork measures. Looks like the catty I ever search


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I havent had this very long and its not much to look at but is a very acuret shooter at least for me. To test the desine I built anouther s bit bigger to take begger bands and it shot jist as well. These two do so well for me my target range has gon from 10 meters to 15 meters and have a hard time putting them down.


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to say , the W-shot design has been my favourite to shoot by far. It's got good ergonomics, doesn't pull against yr wrist and (I find) is very accurate. 
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=713


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It is 4.8 cm or one and seven eighths inch inside fork 5.8 cm or two and a quarter inches from top of fork ears to top of handle and 15cm overall length and 8mm or 5/16" rod diameter. Another very accurate pretzel slingshot that I made for myself measures: 6.5mm or 2-9/16 inches inside forks 5cm or 2 inch fork height with 14cm or 5 1/2 inches overall length. Here's a picture of the two:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

My old Wham O and the boardcut I just finished are both a hoot to shoot with, but I have to say that my favorite and the one I am most accurate with is one of the naturals I made, it was one of the two I tried to sell,guess it was a good thing no one was interested.


----------

